# Motorhome Parking near Zurich



## marak (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi,

we are going to be driving from Dongo nr Lake Como to Zurich in a 6 berth motorhome and are looking fto stay and visit Zurich for a couple nights. Any ideas/suggestions????


----------



## ian81 (Apr 8, 2012)

...try looking at the list I provided in a thread about Switzerland -see http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/general-chat/17542-switzerland.html

BTW -welcome to the site.

Ian


----------



## marak (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks for the welcome..... first motorhome trip, 3 weeks in north Italy, switzerland and see TDF in Alps.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 9, 2012)

hi marak and welcome.


----------



## scampa (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi and Welcome!!    :wave:


----------



## marak (Jun 3, 2012)

hopefully we can get the aires in switzerland and check out zurich....tks for your help.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 3, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------

